# NetworkManager und statische IP/DNS

## gero23

hi,

ich versuche gerade dem networkmanager beizubringen das er für eth0 eine statische ip benutzen soll, leider funktioniert das ganze net so richtig...

/etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "xxx netmask xxx" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw xxx" )

dns_servers_eth0=( "xxx yyy" )

ip/netmask/gateway wird auch korrekt vom networkmanager übernommen, leider nimmt er die dns einfach net.

wenn ich sie manuell in /etc/resolv.conf eintrage, funktioniert das ganze zwar, jedoch werden sie nach einem reboot (bzw. verbindung über dhcp) wieder vom nm überschrieben.

es ist recht nervig die dns jedes mal einzutragen :/

kennt jemand eine andere möglichkeit die dns adressen dem nm beizubringen?

mfg

----------

## Fugee47

hi,

mit dem networkmanager kann ich nicht weiterhelfen, der hats bei mir nie getan. Stattdessen nutze ich wicd. Da kann man auch statische ip/dns einstellen  :Smile: 

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ganz einfach statt

```
dns_servers_eth0=( "xxx yyy" ) 
```

das hier nutzen:

```
dns_servers_eth0=( "xxx" "yyy" ) 
```

rtfm  :Wink:  -->/etc/conf.d/net.example

Die network init srcipte von gentoo sind sehr mächtig und gut. Wenn die nicht tun dann bedient man sie mit großer Sicherheit falsch. Da auf was anderes auszuweichen halte ich für einen Fehler weil wohl nichts anderes so gut in gentoo zu integrieren geht.

----------

## gero23

hi,

dns_servers_eth0=( "xxx" "yyy" )

tut leider auch net.

hab jetzt mehr nach try&error nach möglichkeiten in der net.example gesucht und

dns_servers_eth0="xxx yyy"

funktioniert mit dem networmanager, leider mit kleinen nebenwirkungen, aber im großen und ganzen i.o. 

btw. networkmanager benutze ich auch nur, weil er vpn unterstützt.

somit habe ich lan, wlan incl. wpa, vpn und nun auch statische ip's in einem einzigen programm...

und das ist auch nur der einzigste grund für nm, dass programm an sich find ich auch net wirklich toll;)

mfg

----------

## ChrisJumper

Dinge die ich nur vom hörensehenlesensagen über den Networkmanager weiß:

1. Wenn man einen Laptop hat der viele verschiedene, statische WLAN-Einstellungen speicher muss. Soll der networkmanager toll sein.

2. Leider hat er Probleme mit statischen Einstellungen?!

Wenn du nach networkmanager oder knetworkmanager suchst. Findest du genauere Informationen zu dem Thema.

Das letzte mal als ich so einen Thread sah.. lief er "unsolved" aus. Aber mit dem Hinweis das wohl in die nächsten oder übernächsten Version (Gedächtnis flüstert sieben-Irgendwas) auch Statische Versionen unterstützen soll.

Eventuell findest du bei der Suche nach networkmanager einige alternative Lösungsvorschläge. Ansonsten kann es doch auch nicht so schwer sein diverse alias-Einträge für die Netzwerkkarte zu erstellen und dann die Haupteinstellung mit /etc/init.d/net.ethX stop herrunter und den entsprechenden alias-Eintrag für dieses Netzwerk mit /etc/init.d/net.eth1-uni start zu starten. Die dann die unterschiedlichen Einträge in der /etc/conf.d/net berücksichtig. Du brauchst sie doch bestimmt nicht zur selben Zeit oder?

Frohes Schaffen!

Edit:

*Hust* Ich glaub ich war grade ein wenig Vorschnell. Das war so eine Sache die ich letzt irgendwo gelesen hab. Und dann war es fast klar das es so funktionieren könnte. Ausprobiert hab ich das nicht. Ich hab grade nochmal nachgeschaut in welchem Zusammenhang der Alias-Eintrag in /etc/modules.conf war. Dort war dies in dem Fall notwendig wenn man zwei Netzwerkkarten hat und nur einen Treiber, konnte man die andere ebenfalls laden indem man über zusätzlich via Optionen für die Zweite Karte noch die I/O-Adresse oder den irq-Wert übergibt.

Aber das sollte, wenn man einen Blick in /etc/modules.conf[/i] wirft, doch auch für eine verschiedene Netzwerkbezeichungen gehen. Oder? Also sollte ein eintrag in /etc/modules.conf:

```

alias eth0 eth0-uni

```

Dann erstellt man sich noch eine Verknüpfung für eth0-uni:

```

# ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth0-uni

```

Und schon kann man mit

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0-uni start
```

Das Interface mit den entsprechenden Parametern starten.

Wie gesagt. Ich habs so direkt noch nicht probiert.

Edit2: Wenn ich das jetzt nochmal lese scheint der "alias"-Eintrag auch überflüssig oder? Man könnte einfach so einen Symlink mit einem Namen erstellen oder nicht?Last edited by ChrisJumper on Mon Jan 21, 2008 8:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Dinge die ich nur vom hörensehenlesensagen über den Networkmanager weiß:
> 
> 1. Wenn man einen Laptop hat der viele verschiedene, statische WLAN-Einstellungen speicher muss. Soll der networkmanager toll sein.
> 
> 2. Leider hat er Probleme mit statischen Einstellungen?!
> ...

 

Man kann das auch über die softlevels von gentoo lösen siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3231103-highlight-softlevel.html#3231103

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ah!

:) Ich fummel mir wohl viel zu oft etwas Kompliziert zusammen. Danke für den Link firefly! Ich hab ihn sofort in meine Gentoo-Tool-Lesezeichen-Liste aufgenommen.

Werde bestimmt einmal drauf zurückkommen.

----------

## sekundenzeiger

Zu diesem Thema bin ich zu dem schluss gekommen, dass der Networkmanager aus irgendeinem Grund den ersten und letzten Eintrag der DNS server verwirft. Bei mir sieht das also so aus:

dns_servers=( "bla DNS1 DNS2 bla" )

wobei die beiden "bla" rausgeworfen werden und nur DNS1 und DNS2 in die resolv.conf reingeschrieben werden, wenn der Networkmanager startet.

hth,

gü

----------

## Fuchs

Ich könnte höchstens wicd noch als gute Alternative

zum Network-Manager, den ich persoenlich fuer Schund halte, empfehlen. 

wicd.sf.net

Fuchs

----------

